# Question about stick steering



## Capt1972 (Apr 22, 2015)

I know that stick steering is usually set up with the swing fore and aft but I want to do it port and starboard. So how would you guys set it up? So it acted like a tiller outboard (push it port and the boat turns starboard) or push it port and the boat turns port? Oh, this is going in my jet-jon conversion.


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 22, 2015)

I used the steering yoke on my jetjon and turned it sideways and vertical and it works great. The boat goes the direction I push the handle, basically just like a tiller except for vertically mounted. I also installed the stop button very close to hand just in case of emergencies....and there have been a few 8)


----------



## Capt1972 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thats pretty much exactly what I want to do. I am going to try to mount the start/stop button on the very top of the stick.


----------



## redrum (Apr 27, 2015)

Woah, I was going to try to help but I don't speak all the port, aft stuff. I have a stick steer but mine is setup on side of my boat and I drive it with my right hand. I installed it upside down. If I push it forward the boat turns right and when I pull it back the boat turns left.


----------

